# American Eagle 223 Ballistic tip?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I just talked to a guy today that is going through a divorce and he has some ammo he wants to sell.
He said he has some American Eagle 223 55 gr Varmint with ballistic tips and some American Eagle
tactical 55gr 

Anyone ever shoot any of this stuff? The reviews on the Ballistic tips looks good but I was wandering if
anyone had any experience with it. Altogether he said he has about 1,000 rounds.


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

I haven't shot any of the 223 but, their 45acp rounds seem to be very consistent. I have yet to have a ftf or fte with them and that's after more than 1k down the pipes.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

aMERICAN eAGLE IS GOOD AMMO
dAM CAPS ON FOR LOGN off


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Absolutely good to go. Great varmint round and two legged predator ammo.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

American Eagle is good ammo in .45 ACP and 9mm. It is manufactured by Federal.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Yeah I shoot the 55gr tactical stuff at the range. Nothing really tactical about it. Just standard Federal 55 gr FMJ.


----------



## reartinetiller (Feb 26, 2015)

Good stuff, but has he placed a price on it? Roy


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

The ballistic tip stuff can be a little harder to come by in my neck of the woods. I'd jump on that too if I could.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Its good ammo. if the price is right, buy.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Offer him 230.00 for 1,000 rnds. Not a penny more.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Just remember, 'varmint" ammo has thin walls on the projectile, to be really frangible on small, thin skinned animals.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I went to look at this ammo today all he had left was some 223 American Eagle 55gr (black box) 
He had 800 rounds I gave $200 for it. I was happy at $.25 a round


----------

